# saada + -ttua/-ttyä



## 盲人瞎馬

"Oletko harkinnut että hankkisit ip-osoitteesi listalle jotta saisit luettua ja postattua tähän, niinkuin sillä..."

I'd like to know what exactly the "saisit luettua ja postattua" part means. Is it the same as "...jotta pystyt lukea ja postata..."?
Thanks.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Vitalore said:


> "Oletko harkinnut että hankkisit ip-osoitteesi listalle jotta saisit luettua ja postattua tähän, niinkuin sillä..."
> 
> I'd like to know what exactly the "saisit luettua ja postattua" part means. Is it the same as "...jotta pystyt lukemaan ja postaamaan..."?



It is more or less the same, yes (just remember that "pystyä" is followed by the verb form "tekemään"). There are two variants for this structure: saada tehtyä and saada tehdyksi. Traditionally, "saada tehdyksi" has been considered by some as more correct, but both versions are tolerated in written Finnish, and indeed "saada tehtyä" is by far the more common one incontemporary texts.

HTH
S


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Thank you.


----------



## sakvaka

In some contexts, _saada tehdyksi / saada tehtyä_ can also mean 'have enough energy (and interest) to finally do something'.

_Minun pitäisi kirjoittaa matkapäiväkirjaa, mutta en ole vielä saanut tehdyksi mitään._ (= en ole vielä saanut mitään aikaiseksi)

... along with 'be able to'.

Voin vähän huonosti, koska en ole saanut syödyksi kahteen päivään. (maybe slightly ambiguous: I haven't had interest to eat ~ I haven't been able to eat)
En saa nukutuksi tässä melussa.


----------



## Hakro

Off topic:

Jotenkin ihmetyttää tämä kielen muuttuminen. Kouluaikoinani 50-luvulla "saada tehtyä, tulee tehtyä" olivat murteellisiksi katsottuja muotoja ja vain "- tehdyksi" hyväksyttiin kirjakielessä. Toisaalta siihen aikaan "saatiin aikaan" ja "aikaiseksi" oli ainoastaan sanan "myöhäiseksi" vastakohta. Translatiivin käyttö on siis jäänyt pois sanamuodosta, jossa se olisi loogisesti perusteltavissa, ja sen sijaan translatiivi on ilmaantunut toiseen sanamuotoon, jossa se tuntuu erittäin epäjohdonmukaiselta.


----------



## Finland

Hei!



Hakro said:


> Jotenkin ihmetyttää tämä kielen muuttuminen. Kouluaikoinani 50-luvulla "saada tehtyä, tulee tehtyä" olivat murteellisiksi katsottuja muotoja ja vain "- tehdyksi" hyväksyttiin kirjakielessä. Toisaalta siihen aikaan "saatiin aikaan" ja "aikaiseksi" oli ainoastaan sanan "myöhäiseksi" vastakohta. Translatiivin käyttö on siis jäänyt pois sanamuodosta, jossa se olisi loogisesti perusteltavissa, ja sen sijaan translatiivi on ilmaantunut toiseen sanamuotoon, jossa se tuntuu erittäin epäjohdonmukaiselta.



Nykykielenhuollossa muotoja "saada tehdyksi" ja "saada tehtyä" pidetään molempia hyväksyttävinä, sillä ne ovat molemmat alun perin saman sanonnan murteellisia variantteja eri alueilta eikä muotoa "saada tehtyä" koeta epäloogiseksi . "Saada tehdyksi" oli vain jossain vaiheessa valittu kirjakielen muodoksi sen paremmin perustelematta. Sama historiahan on parilla "alkaa tehdä" ja "alkaa tekemään", jotka ovat saman fraasin rinnakkaismuotoja, jotka erottaa vain se, että niitä on käytetty eri alueilla. Edellinen valittiin jostain syystä kirjakieliseksi versioksi. Sen sijaan tämän parin kanssa on kielenhuollollisesti se tilanne, että "alkaa tehdä" on edelleen kielenhuoltajien näkökulmasta ainoa kirjakielinen vastine, ja "alkaa tekemään" katsotaan puhekieliseksi. On ihan luonnollista, että "alkaa tekemään" jossain vaiheessa vakiintuu myös kirjakieleen, koska se on puhekielen varianteissa hallitsevampi muoto. (Minä itse satun tulemaan sellaiselta alueelta, jossa murrettakin puhuttaessa sanotaan "alkaa tehdä").

Sen sijaan "saada aikaiseksi" ei ole alun perin mikään puhekielen alkuperäinen variantti vaan virheellinen muoto, joka on yleistynyt verrattain myöhään. Se on kuitenkin vakiintunut puhekieleen niin voimakkaasti, että nyt sitä pidetään deskriptiivisesti puhekielen varianttina. Kirjakielessä se toki on yhä yksiselitteisen virheellinen ilmaisu.

Vaikka tuntuu oudolta ja jopa väärältä, kun koulussa päähän paukutetut asiat kumoutuvat ajan kuluessa, tilanteeseen saa kummasti perspektiiviä, kun lukee vaikkapa hyvin vanhoja kirjoja ja lehtiä. Ne vilisevät sellaisia kirjoitusasuja ja rakenteita, jotka tuntuvat meistä tökeröiltä ja virheellisiltä. Kieli muuttuu, mutta minun uskoni siihen ei järky. Yksittäiset muutokset kieliopissa ja sanastossa eivät kykene järkyttämään kielellisen ilmaisun rikkautta.

(Minä itse kuitenkin olen melko konservatiivinen kielenkäyttäjä ja kirjoitetussa kielessä vaalin muotoja "saada tehdyksi" – paitsi silloin kun se lauseyhteydessä aina välillä tuntuu kömpelöltä –, "alkaa tehdä" jne. Pidän myös melko tarkkaa lukua välimerkeistä ja oikeinkirjoituksesta š:ineen ja ž:ineen.)

S


----------



## Hakro

Finland said:


> Nykykielenhuollossa muotoja "saada tehdyksi" ja "saada tehtyä" pidetään molempia hyväksyttävinä, sillä ne ovat molemmat alun perin saman sanonnan murteellisia variantteja eri alueilta eikä muotoa "saada tehtyä" koeta epäloogiseksi . "Saada tehdyksi" oli vain jossain vaiheessa valittu kirjakielen muodoksi sen paremmin perustelematta.


Minusta "saada tehtyä" on perustellusti epälooginen. Otetaanpa esimerkki:
- Kun sekoitetaan siniseen keltaista, maali saadaan vihreäksi.
- Kun sekoitetaan siniseen keltaista, maalista saadaan vihreää.
- Kun sekoitetaan siniseen keltaista, maali saadaan vihreää.
joten vastaavasti myös:
- Työ tulee valmiiksi.
- Työstä tulee valmista.
- Työ tulee valmista.

Eniten minua naurattaa sanontatapa "tulee syötyä". Ainakin minulla ruoka "tulee syödyksi" kun taas minulta "tulee syötyä" silloin kun istun pytyllä. Eikö tässä ole logiikkaa?


----------



## Finland

Hei!



Hakro said:


> Minusta "saada tehtyä" on perustellusti epälooginen. Otetaanpa esimerkki:
> - Kun sekoitetaan siniseen keltaista, maali saadaan vihreäksi.
> - Kun sekoitetaan siniseen keltaista, maalista saadaan vihreää.
> - Kun sekoitetaan siniseen keltaista, maali saadaan vihreää.
> joten vastaavasti myös:
> - Työ tulee valmiiksi.
> - Työstä tulee valmista.
> - Työ tulee valmista.



Aivan, siksi sanoinkin, että muotoa "saada tehtyä" ei *koeta* epäloogiseksi. Siis puhujien kielentajussa "tehty" ei toimi kuten adjektiivit (niin kuin esimerkeissäsi). Ja sehän ei ole mikään ihme, sillä tyypillisesti kielihän ei ole järjestelmällisesti looginen kokonaisuus.



Hakro said:


> Eniten minua naurattaa sanontatapa "tulee syötyä". Ainakin minulla ruoka "tulee syödyksi" kun taas minulta "tulee syötyä" silloin kun istun pytyllä. Eikö tässä ole logiikkaa?



Tämähän on se usein esitetty esimerkki, joka on syöpynyt monen sukupolven päähän koulussa  Siinä kuitenkin pelataan myös vähän tulla-verbin erilaisilla merkityksillä. Oli miten oli, minä itsekin siis käytän kirjoitetussa kielessä pääasiallisesti muotoa "tulla tehdyksi", vaikka omassa murteessani se on virheellinen muoto.

terv. S


----------



## Hakro

Minun kielentajussani "tehty" toimii adjektiivin tapaan substantiivin määreenä kaikkine sijamuotoineen.


----------

